# Noob Info On Coils



## vaalboy (28/11/13)

After reading numerous threads here, I notice that coil resistance is one of the key factors to enjoying a good vape and getting the most out of your eliquid. 

When browsing the online stores for coils, it appears that most places supply coils with standard resistance (either 1.8 or 2.2) appear to be the norm, yet I see members quoting resistance values of their coils at numbers lower that 1.8.

So my questions, and please excuse my ignorance:

Is coil resistance really so key, or is it more for the connoisseur? 
How do you reduce the resistance? Is it a quite technical modification?
What are the implication of using the incorrect resistance coil with a higher/lower voltage setting?
Would adjusting just the wattage dial resolve any resistance/voltage mismatch?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/11/13)

Coil resistance is a personal thing.
Some people like warmer vapes, and other cooler. Or it can depend on juice.
Fruity flavours I prefer cool. Dessert, and tobacco flavours I prefer nice and hot.
It has it's limits though.
If you go too low, you will burn your juice. (unless you have a decent wicking system in place)
If you go too high, you will not taste anything. So it is all about balance.
You can modify coils like the kanger coils, and it is not that hard to do. However, it is better to get a dripper, or rebuildable atty for custom coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

As Crafty said. On your last question - Most of the store bought coils have a recommended volt/watt maximum on their products. I have gone beyond that, but not by too far. If you give it too much power you could damage the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (28/11/13)

Thanks for the feedback, as I'm sure you have noticed I have a slight OCD trait and can see myself having hours and hours of frustrating fun experimenting left, right and centre........but luckily it appears I am not alone here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (28/11/13)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for the feedback, as I'm sure you have noticed I have a slight OCD trait and can see myself having hours and hours of frustrating fun experimenting left, right and centre........but luckily it appears I am not alone here


 
Definitely not!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

That's no joke, for sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/11/13)

Thats what makes this forum so great. Lots of enthusiasts, sharing info and ideas about one topic.
Super fantastic forum Gizmo! Thanks for creating it
And thanks to all of you for your ongoing contributions and photos

I actually now look at and check up on this forum before FB or Twitter 
Its addictive, maybe I'm getting some nicotine through the keyboard, LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Thats what makes this forum so great. Lots of enthusiasts, sharing info and ideas about one topic.
> Super fantastic forum Gizmo! Thanks for creating it
> And thanks to all of you for your ongoing contributions and photos
> 
> ...


 
The more you post the more nicotine is excreted through the keyboard  Be sure to tell your friends and family who vape about the forum too and anyone looking to start  There are business cards in one of the posts to hand out to people of course you will need to print them yourself  I will see if I can find the post and PM it to you

Reactions: Like 2


----------

